# Dessert recipes



## gio.navyblue610 (May 13, 2008)

try my dessert recipes. won a gold medal award with these recipes at a culinary skills competition named "Gastronomia."

Here's one.

*Halo-halo con Zabaglione*
_Halo-halo with Zabaglione Sauce_

This is my take on one of the Philippines' famous desserts snack. Instead of just plain evaporated milk, I infused the flavor of Italy here. And the result is still refreshing without sacrificing the flavor we have been familiar with.

Ingredients:

3 C Sparkling white wine like Champagne or any carbonated soda (Sprite, 7Up)
2 pcs. egg yolks
1/2 t cinnamon
2 T sugar
1/4 C raisins, soaked in rhum
1/2 C each red and green gelatin
rice crispies
red mung beans, cooked with sugar
garbanzos or white kidney beans, cooked with sugar

Preparation:

In a bowl, beat the egg yolks with sugar and cinnamon. Pour the sparkling wine or soda gradually until frothy. In a tall glass, arrange the ingredients i a presentable manner. Pour in the frothed zabaglione in the glass and top with rice crispies. Serves 2.


----------



## Calya (May 13, 2008)

Interesting. Beans in dessert. Will give it a try.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 13, 2008)

Garbanzos I can find easily, red mung I don't know about. I think we have a Filipino community around here, I will see if DW knows where and maybe we can take a look there and see if they have them.
Do you get the beans already cooking in sugar or do you cook them in sugar and if so how? Also, are you layering the rest of the ingredients, or is it all mixed together in the glass?


----------



## gio.navyblue610 (May 14, 2008)

Calya said:


> Interesting. Beans in dessert. Will give it a try.


 
try it. just make sure you have fresh dried beans. boil to soften them then cook the beans with sugar.


----------



## gio.navyblue610 (May 14, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Garbanzos I can find easily, red mung I don't know about. I think we have a Filipino community around here, I will see if DW knows where and maybe we can take a look there and see if they have them.
> Do you get the beans already cooking in sugar or do you cook them in sugar and if so how? Also, are you layering the rest of the ingredients, or is it all mixed together in the glass?


 

it really fascinates me that i interest you on trying this recipe. well, hin the Philippines, they alreadfy have it cooked. you could get the dried mung beans and boil them to soften then cook thme in sugar. don't over cook as they will be mushy.


----------



## gio.navyblue610 (May 14, 2008)

i forgot, you layer the ingredients in a tall glass then drizzle with evaporated milk. if you prefer it to be sweet you could either put in sugar or condensed milk.


----------



## gio.navyblue610 (May 14, 2008)

gio.navyblue610 said:


> try my dessert recipes. won a gold medal award with these recipes at a culinary skills competition named "Gastronomia."
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> ...


 
look at the revised recipe trhu the website. thanks.


----------

